# Henry Kuck Savannah Ga. colored soda



## stephengray (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello, I pick up colored sodas rarely but a fellow bottle collector here in Wyoming had this one and sold it to me for $30. Very good condition and very nice color.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 4, 2017)

Excellent example!
Here's mine:


----------



## stephengray (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 6, 2017)

Good stuff, guys!


----------

